# Baby shrimp successfully hatched from a dead female!



## basil (27 Oct 2012)

Morning, 

Thought I'd share this with forum shrimpers. 

We found a heavily berried dead female Sakura in one of our tanks. I was about to fish it out and flush it when wifey stopped me and said she wanted to try and save the eggs. 

5 mins later the dead shrimp was on the side board and was having the eggs carefully removed.

Once the bulk of the eggs were out, she put them in a small plastic cup with some moss and tank water then floated in the tank they came from. I wasn't over hopeful to say the least, but this morning I was shocked to see 9 perfect baby Sakura in the pot!!

Anyone else enjoyed any success with rearing eggs from a dead shrimp?

Cheers 

Mike


----------



## AAB (27 Oct 2012)

*Re: Baby shrimp successfully hatched from a dead female!*

Intersting bit of info to know.


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Oct 2012)

*Re: Baby shrimp successfully hatched from a dead female!*

That's crazy. Brilliant but crazy lol.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gfish (28 Oct 2012)

*Re: Baby shrimp successfully hatched from a dead female!*

Fantastic work! Your wife's a genius


----------



## Stitch (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: Baby shrimp successfully hatched from a dead female!*

Nice to hear it worked for you.

I found this article a while back but never put it into practise : http://www.planetinverts.com/Artificall ... 0Eggs.html

Sounds similar to your situation.


----------



## basil (1 Nov 2012)

Yeah, that's where she got the idea from I think. There were about the same number of eggs again that did not hatch, so roughly 50% survival rate. But still more than happy with that


----------



## johnski (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: Baby shrimp successfully hatched from a dead female!*

Reminds me of the time when I thought my shrimp were gang banging a pregnant female, but on closer inspection they were eating the eggs.


----------

